# Mini Stashbuster Bunnies - Knit



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

With both Valentines Day and Easter on my mind I have created a pair of Mini Stashbuster Bunnies. 
Introducing "Calvin Cowboy" and "Pretty Pinkie"! Truly miniature bunnies, each took only 45-50 yd of yarn to complete. Calvin was knit in worsted yarn and is a dashing 7" tall without his Stetson. "Pretty Pinkie" is a mere 6" knit in sport yarn. 
EASY is the key word here: easy to hold in the palm of your hand, easy on the eyes, easy to knit and easy on the amount of yarn they require!

The pattern is available In my Craftsy, Ravelry, and Etsy stores for $3.50 Cdn.
Paypal preferred but will accept cheques and money orders if you PM me first.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-stashbuster-bunnies

BUT: I am running a promotion for the purchase of both Lili and Lulu the Lovebug (Ladybug) Twins and the Mini Stashbuster Bunnies for the discounted price of $5.00Cdn from now until February 14.
The code for this promotion is:
http://www.ravelry.com/redeem/tatsgrans-treasures-designs?sale=34751

Happy Valentines Day everyone..enjoy! xo Wendy


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

How sweet


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Love your knitted bunnies and ladybugs. But living on a fixed income does not allow me to purchase the patterns. Wishing you good luck on your sale.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks. Got it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Whata generous gift! They are gorgeous...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Amazing!!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Adorable! They will be will loved.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are lovely, I have just ordered them.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

These are the cutest bunnies! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Just adorable


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

very cute!!!!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

OH, my! Just too much sweetness here!


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Fun! &#127881;&#128522;


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are so very cute!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you! purchased and downloaded - so cute!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

GrandmaNona said:


> Love your knitted bunnies and ladybugs. But living on a fixed income does not allow me to purchase the patterns. Wishing you good luck on your sale.


Thanks GrandmaNona!
Sending you a PM..xo hugs wendy


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Lovely gift to give for Valentine's.Great work as always. :thumbup:


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

tat'sgran said:


> With both Valentines Day and Easter on my mind I have created a pair of Mini Stashbuster Bunnies.
> Introducing "Calvin Cowboy" and "Pretty Pinkie"! Truly miniature bunnies, each took only 45-50 yd of yarn to complete. Calvin was knit in worsted yarn and is a dashing 7" tall without his Stetson. "Pretty Pinkie" is a mere 6" knit in sport yarn.
> EASY is the key word here: easy to hold in the palm of your hand, easy on the eyes, easy to knit and easy on the amount of yarn they require!
> 
> ...


Hi Wendy! I,ve only just found these adorable bunnies! Your design work is awesome! And no stopping you! 😘 was going to write & ask how you are! Looks like you,ve been very busy! 🐰🌹hugs Krissyxo


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

they are adorable, and love your designs
but can't afford to buy any more patterns until this huge bill is paid off.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Now those are really cute.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Adorable.


----------

